# 401 essential HTN versus 402, 403, 404, 405



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,

Can someone clarify this for me?  In the ICD-9 book in the Hypertension section it says near the essential HTN codes:  

OGCR Section I.C.7.a.1 – Assign hypertension (arterial), (essential), (systemic), (NOS), to category code 401 with appropriate fourth digit to indicate malignant (.0), benign (.1), or unspecified (.9).   *Do not use either .0 malignant or .1 benign unless medical record documentation supports such a designation.

My question is does this *rule also apply to the other HTN codes 402, 403, 404, 405?

I will also post this in the E/M section...

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

*Anyone? Please?*



dscoder74 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone clarify this for me?  In the ICD-9 book in the Hypertension section it says near the essential HTN codes:
> 
> ...



Anyone? Please?


----------



## dimmitta (Jan 25, 2012)

I would say the rule (do not code as malignant or benign unless documentation specifically states such) would apply to all hypertension codes, not just 401.


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 25, 2012)

dimmitta said:


> I would say the rule (do not code as malignant or benign unless documentation specifically states such) would apply to all hypertension codes, not just 401.



Thank you so much, I posted this question on another forum and they also see it that way.  Have a great evening and responding to my post!


----------

